# Nagarythe High Elves



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been unable to shift my High Elves I've had for years and I always have my other armies... So I put two and two together, and with the Nagarythe Elves being the ancestors of my lovely Druchii, I can just about stomach a High Elf army! :laugh:

Here's the plan:

*Colours:*

I paint them in traditional Nagarythe colours - black, silver, and greys for cloth and trim, darker metals, odd flash of white to tie in with the other elves, purple gems and mahogany wood. Flesh-wise they'd be paler than normal elves, with darker hair as is typical of Nagarythe Elves.

*Imagery:

*I'm a bit stuck here. I can't seem to find any regional icons or images, other than that Nagarythe spearmen prefer black fields for their shields. I'd like to avoid dragons and stuff like that as my Dark Elves have a lizard sort of theme. One thing that did crop up was images of stars. 

*Models:

*I already own a unit of spears and 8 old school Archers whom I prefer over the newer ones. They're armoured and I feel that ties in nicely with the hardened image of Nagarythe Elves. I've also got a bid in for 16 more of the buggers on eBay - I could make almost 3 units from that lot. That should comfortably cover the Core choices.

I also have a unit of Ellyrian Reavers with full command - I think this could suit the look of Nagarythe Elves. 

Alith Anar is a must, as is a ton of Shadow Warrior units. This could be expensive, so I'll look to see if I can do something with Wood Elves here. This is where I come unstuck. 

How else to I add some power to the army in around a 2000 point force? I can live with adding Bolt Throwers and like the idea of Eagles. I don't think Dragon Princes suit, or White Lions and chariots. Sword Masters I could perhaps call Aesenar or describe them as ancient warriors who have mastered the Great Sword.

Currently painting a test model, so more to come. Help really appreciated!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

well mages would be good since they were around and in the area. the nagarythe would mainly in my mind be a mass of spearmen.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

The units of the High Elves are rarely found in just one location (Chracian units and Ellyrian Reavers aside).

The Citizen Levy can be taken anywhere at any moment. The High Elves are masters of the seas, and can rapidly transport their troops anywhere in the world faster than most other armies could imagine. Building your force around core units shouldn't be any kind of issue here!

Sword Masters roam all of Ulthuan, seeking and utterly destroying those who partake in the activities of the Cult of Excess.

Phoenix Guard can show up anywhere at any moment, having already understood the events about to take place, and the outcome.

Silver Helms roam the lands, seeking a worthy opportunity to prove their great worth to all of Ulthuan.

The Charioteers of Tiranoc rarely set out, though they have no qualms in sending their troops along with their fine steeds to battle.

Shadow Warriors tend to be underpowered, at least in my experience. If you want a decent list, you should really only use these guys as supplements, not primary units. For reasons of making a fluffy composition, the more the merrier!

For painting, I have no idea. Stars are always a big theme throughout the High Elves. After all, aside from magic and warfare, the arts and sciences (Astronomy) are their big sources of entertainment.
Perhaps you could derive your Paint Pallet from Vincent Van Gogh's "Starry Night" painting. Now that would be amazing...

For imagery, I've always figured Nagarythe to be nothing but scorched earth, broken scenery, dead trees, and just an overall wasteland. Remember the Sundering? EVERYTHING took place here. All the bitter wars, the horrendous magical duels between torn cousins, the massive battles between thousands of elves. Bodies, shields, broken swords, and chaos cover the fields. Not to mention the incessant raids of the Dark Elf Corsairs...
I could see some scorched rock basing, with maybe some dead trees around.

Hope that gets you on your way, Syph!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I'm thinking lots of archers, as I described, a unit of spears (or 2) that are from Nagarythe - maybe even Sea Guard instead but a 'count-as' version with the warriors of Nagarythe being hardened warriors as in the past, skilled with bow and spear. 

I'm also keen on Sword Masters, and despite a lack of quality perhaps, a lot of Shadow Warriors. I could go magic heavy actually, like the sound of that. Maybe I should start a thread in Army Lists...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get a chance the Malekith book might help with fluff and background as it deals with that sort of area before the sundering.
If I remember properly they were the warrior elite of the High Elves being the peoples of Aenarion and in most of the battles it was a solid spear wall with massed archers and elite cavalry.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm reading it at the mo, it's what has sorta spurred me on (that and I can't shift them!).

I've definitely decided on the colour scheme - black, silver, grey, purple gems, dark wood, pale flesh, dark hair. 

Army wise, I've already got 15 Spears and should hopefully have 24 Archers in light armour (old school ones, without the school-boy hair cuts!) which I feel fit the bill. Will be lead by Anith Anar, and I reckon 20 or so Shadow Warriors in units of 10 each. That leaves me with a potential 4 units worth of Special choices, 1 of which I have earmarked as Ellyrian Reavers, another as Sword Masters.

Back this up with 2 mages, 1 hero and some bolts I reckon. I'll have to see where the points are!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I see you've probably already filled your rare slots, but something you can consider, for a nice 'dark' theme is Ravens.

That's right, find some really large models of Ravens, and make them count as Eagles. I do that with my High Elves, using the old Dragonmaster Dragon model GW special orders, calling them 'Drakes', and making them count as Eagles. My army is Caledor themed, of course.

You could always go painfully fluffy and strap a few Shadow-lore mages into the army. Just to match the dark and gloomy feel that pervades all of Nagarythe. Dress them like the Shadow Warriors and say they're dedicated battle mages for those squads.

Another suggestion for cheap models if you need more of is to try Wood Elves... don't they have plastic Glade Guard that can be done in hooded cloaks and such as Scouts? Those would make decent cheap Archers for the HE army with a Nagarythe feel.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Xabre. I've posted an army list in the Army List subforum if you want to take a peek over there. I'm thinking of adding 2 Eagles to the list if I can shoehorn them in (I can take 2 more Rare in a 2000 pt list) and I like the idea of giant ravens.


----------

